# New Year 2009/2010 - Northern - Lincolnshire



## Snelly

Hi Folks

Quite a few people have asked us to organise a New Year rally this year. Seems daft not to use our facilities here, so i've organised it for here. Uncle Norm has kindly offered his services, so will be helping out.

Our cafe will be available for those staying and we'll put on a buffet for New Years Eve... costing to be confirmed.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=246


----------



## Rapide561

*Meet*

Hi

Yes please, with electric. Also sent you a PM Shane.

Cheers.

Russell


----------



## Snelly

Can I just add, electric hookups are available, but we only have a few, so priority is given to those who have a need for it (i.e. medical equipment needs charging etc).


----------



## UncleNorm

*New Year at Cherry Valley Manor, Lincolnshire*

Hello everyone!

Shane of Snellyvision has posted that there WILL be a New Year's Eve celebration rally, to be held at the new caravan site that he is helping to develop.

Some of our MHF friends parked there just after Easter, whilst attending Artona's first photography meet. THAT was a very pleasant weekend! 

New Year seems so far away but now is the time! It would be great to see 10 - 12 MHF motorhomes there.

All the information can be found on the Main Rallies page. Please come along and help us to see in a Happy New Year. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie

Sorry, guys - we're heading south (Southsea) for this New Year.

Hope you have a great time.

Gerald


----------



## 92859

*Cherry Valley*

Greetings,

We have attended some good New Year Meets, and this one proposed for 2009 should be great for campers to meet up.

I am hoping that we would be able to attend, even just for a short visit, so that we could reminsc over the last two years!

We must make an effort and have a short drive up to see the place, we have been twice but on each occasion there was no signs of life (hope there is for the New Year!!! )


----------



## artona

Excellent we were wondering what to do at New Year. I will have a word with Shane and Norm but we could probably park up a few vans in front of the studio and Cottage.

stew


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> Excellent we were wondering what to do at New Year. I will have a word with Shane and Norm but we could probably park up a few vans in front of the studio and Cottage.
> 
> stew


Thats very kind of you Stew... im sure we can now increase the amount of attendee's if it proves popular...


----------



## Snelly

*Re: Cherry Valley*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We have attended some good New Year Meets, and this one proposed for 2009 should be great for campers to meet up.
> 
> I am hoping that we would be able to attend, even just for a short visit, so that we could reminsc over the last two years!
> 
> We must make an effort and have a short drive up to see the place, we have been twice but on each occasion there was no signs of life (hope there is for the New Year!!! )


Ah thats a shame Peter. We are here 8.30 til 12 and 1 til 4 mon to fri. Give us a call next time your thinking of popping over and make sure someone is about - 01472 258620.


----------



## xgx

*New Year - Northern Rally*

I've just had to opt out of attending the New Year - Northern Rally at the home of Snellyvision

... jump in quick if you were looking to join the fun....


----------



## Jezport

If you can put me down for an electric pitch I would be most grateful.

My medical reason is that my kids will drive me mad if they cant use the TV, DVD, Playstation and Wii etc :roll:


----------



## UncleNorm

*New Year at Cherry Valley Manor, Lincolnshire*

Good day! In view of the fact that our original target has been met (!) we have decided to increase the number of spaces available for the New Year 'do' at Cherry Valley Manor. 15 spaces are now available.

AuntieSandra and I had a look round on Monday and were very impressed by Shane's efforts to have a new caravan site up and running by New Year.

Go to the main page, scroll to Rallies, there we are!

_*Come see in 2010 in style with Shane, Sally, Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra. We have a large hardstanding area, plus the access road, the lawn and a large carpark, so we can get around 15 motorhomes in comfortably. We will have the Snellyvision building open for everyone to use.... a New Year rally with warm comfortable facilities... surely not?? Yes its true!! We have beautiful bathrooms with showers. Comfortable reception room, FREE wifi, heating, lighting and best of all... FOOD in our cafe! Plan is we will have food available, with a proportion of the takings going to MHF's nominated charity for 2009. New Year celebrations will include a buffet, price/arrangements to be confirmed. We have limited electric hook ups, priority will go to those who have a definite medical need for it, or for battery charging. Electric £3 per night extra.*_

We look forward to meeting and greeting fellow motorhomers.


----------



## zack

Hi, could I reserve a place for this rally.Would like to stay the nights of 30/31 and 1 Jan if this is acceptable.If available could we have EHU. Have tried to book on the rally site but as its my first time more than likely have messed up.
Chris


----------



## UncleNorm

Welcome Chris. You should have received an email confirming your booking. I believe you need to click on that link to confirm your attendance.


----------



## UncleNorm

Good evening one and all!!

So that Shane and I can move a little further forward with the New Year Rally, would everyone confirm their attendance asap? Then we'll know what numbers we're catering for and to whom we can send PMs offering more detail later. 

The following are NOT confirmed:
Motorhomer2
Rapide561
zoro
alandsue
JockandRita
zack

Thank you, kind people! :wink:


----------



## Rapide561

*Rally*

Hi

I think I need to be off the list, as an EHU addict! I prefer to have EHU in the winter and so please remove our booking.

Cheers

Russell


----------



## suedew

Have been waiting to see what I am working over New Year. Working 13 hour shift 1st January. Just wondering if it would be possible to come from the 2nd mind you haven't run the idea past Magoo yet.
We would need electric though as John is on CPAP overnight and we haven't got his 12v unit yet.
Just can't wait to meet you.
Sue


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Sue! Not a problem! No such thing! Some of us will still be there. You could still stay a few days. Up to you. EHU would be available as previously stated.

I'm looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again!

Further to my post yesterday, in order to confirm...

When you made the provisional booking, you received an email from [email protected] In the email is a link which needs clicking on in order to effect your confirmation. I've just done my own and IT WORKED!!

The following have yet to confirm...

Motorhomer2
alanandsue

Rapide561 has withdrawn.

Thank you.


----------



## JockandRita

UncleNorm said:


> Hello again!
> 
> Further to my post yesterday, in order to confirm...
> 
> When you made the provisional booking, you received an email from [email protected] In the email is a link which needs clicking on in order to effect your confirmation. I've just done my own and IT WORKED!!
> 
> The following have yet to confirm...
> 
> Motorhomer2
> alanandsue
> JockandRita
> 
> Rapide561 has withdrawn.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Norman,

I tucked the confirmation email away in a wee folder, to sort out at a later date......................and forgot where I put it. :roll:

All done now though. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock (& Rita).


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jock!

You tucked the confirmation email away in a wee folder, to sort out at a later date... Can't you find it?! :roll: :wink: 

Thanks for the confirmation! The list is suitably amended.


----------



## suedew

Have now run things past Magoo. have tried to book but am at work (don't tell) and don't know reg of van  or whether it is medium or large??!!
would like to attend from the 2nd please. 2 adults no dogs no kids 
no sense :lol: 
sue


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Sue!

Panic not my dear! I can't book in for you but it's easy enough. Our MH is 23 feet long and I put that down as a medium! Well, it is!

(AuntieSandra thinks it's huge! But that's another story!)

When you do get round to it, you'll receive an instant email from "[email protected]" blah blah

There's a long link that you need to click on to CONFIRM your attendance.

There you go! :roll: :wink:

It's going to be a long 8 weeks... I can't wait... Middle names are Impulsive, Impetuous, Impatient... Good night! 

PS _*but am at work *_ At this time of night? :?

PPS You've been having me on! :roll: You've already booked! You just need to confirm at your convenience.


----------



## Snelly

Big advancements at SVHQ today, we now have hot water in all the bathrooms and kitchen! The kitchen I have to scrub tomorrow, but now also features a cooker! It's really nice to see the place coming together. Today I stood in the corridor and felt really proud of the place. Will be nice to see it used properly over the new year.


----------



## patp

Sounds fantastic Shane. Can't wait to see it!

Pat


----------



## UncleNorm

Just to say THANKS to the attendees of the New Year Rally at Cherry Valley Manor for confirming your attendance. There is still space for another three. Anyone looking for a place to go at New Year, well... come and join us. You'll be made very welcome.

Shane said in his last post, *"Today I stood in the corridor and felt really proud of the place. Will be nice to see it used properly over the new year."*

AuntieSandra, Katie and I attended CVM last Sunday for the firework display. The lounge was finished, the kitchen was in use, as were some of the toilets. AND... there was heating! :roll: :lol:

Shane deserves to feel proud of the facility. When it is totally finished, it will be a little gem tucked away in the beautiful Lincolnshire Wolds. 

8)


----------



## MikeCo

I've just put our name down for this rally but would like to stay on the 31 Dec. and perhaps Jan 1 only. If this is okay then I will confirm, perhaps someone will let us know.
We normally sit at home on New Years Eve so this would make a change and allow us to meet other members.
It's a long way to travel for two nights but three miles is okay even in winter :lol: 

Mike & Loueen


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mike and Loueen!  

You'll be very welcome to join us, even if it is for a shorter period. Our lifestyle is about flexibility, surely? Put yourselves down for the CVM Rally and confirm when the email arrives. :wink: 

We'll ask for exact dates nearer the time. :wave:


----------



## Snelly

Thanks Norm for your words of kindness!

MikeCo, be good to see you, even if only for a few days. However, this place has the effect of making people stay longer than they expected :lol:


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi Norm

We have decided to take you up on your offer and make our way to your rally for new years! 

Just a quick question...is it any problem if we don't get their until the 30th possibly even the morning of the 31st?

Also please be aware we might be screaming for help...we won't know till we try! LOL


----------



## Jezport

Who is bringing kids? And what ages?

I am bringing my 2, Hannah age 13 and Lewis age10


----------



## Snelly

Matthew Jacob and Joshua, 9, 5 and 8 months... and maybe baby Maisie if she decides to make an early appearance.


----------



## asprn

Snelly said:


> However, this place has the effect of making people stay longer than they expected :lol:


That's because when the snow comes, you can't get out for a week. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

Snelly said:


> and maybe baby Maisie if she decides to make an early appearance.


 8O 8O 8O



dawnwynne said:


> Also please be aware we might be screaming for help...we won't know till we try! LOL


Hi Dawn & Wynne,

Don't worry, you'll be in good company with many of us quite experienced in most things to do with MHs, as well as a wide range of technical experience.

You'll be made very welcome. Rita and I won't be there until the 31st, due to work commitments, (hers, not mine :wink, so you're not on your own with regards to possibly arriving later.



arprn said:


> That's because when the snow comes, you can't get out for a week. Wink


Suits me Dougie. :lol: Are you popping over to see us, or will you be in warmer climes? :wink:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Dawn! I trust you're well? 

Thanks for taking us up on our offer. We all look forward to meeting you. Please worry NOT about anything. You will have gathered that we are a motorhoming community and we look after one another! :wink: 

The rally organisers (Shane and Moi) will be putting out more details nearer the time about who is arriving when, what might be needed and so on. 

In the meantime, stay well!


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> Are you popping over to see us, or will you be in warmer climes? :wink:


Neither.  I'll be in Edinburgh. 

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

asprn said:


> Neither.  I'll be in Edinburgh.
> 
> Dougie.


More jam than Hartleys. :lol:

Enjoy,

Jock.


----------



## asprn

JockandRita said:


> More jam than Hartleys. :lol:


I can see fine whit side ma jeely piece's buttered oan (spehsully efter bein' chucked oot ra top o' ra tenement, ken whit ah mean pal).

Dougie.


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks everyone....we are really looking forward to it. 

Just as an aside my username is dawnwynne because that's who I am but I go by Dawn...my partner's name is Roger. I tried to change my username to include his name like so many of you...but can't seem to do it now...I suppose I would have to reregister....so he will have to remain my silent partner! Not a bad thing...actually come to think of it... a woman's dream! :wink: :lol:


----------



## artona

Jezport said:


> Who is bringing kids? And what ages?
> 
> I am bringing my 2, Hannah age 13 and Lewis age10


Jessica,4 will be about as well

stew


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Dawn(wynne)!

Changing your user name is easy enough... (said UncleNorm with finders crossed!)

*Part One: *Go to your *forum profile *page, find your *user name *and change it. Scroll down the page, past the *avatar control panel*, and click on the *submit* button.

*Part Two: *The most important part now, you have to *delete previous MHF cookies, *otherwise the website won't recognise your new user name.

If all else fails, don't ask me!! 

Good luck! :roll:


----------



## artona

I do not think you can do it that way anymore Norm. Its a pm to Nuke now

stew


----------



## JockandRita

JockandRita said:


> Hi Dawn & Wynne,


   Sorry Dawn. :wink:



asprn said:


> I can see fine whit side ma jeely piece's buttered oan (spehsully efter bein' chucked oot ra top o' ra tenement, ken whit ah mean pal).
> 
> Dougie.


Whit? You actually lived in a tenement, and hud the luxury o' huvin a jeely piece thrown oot the windae tae? 
Ah bet it wis in wan o thae broon paper pokes tae, ya posh git yae. :lol:

Meanwhile, back on topic. We are looking forward to this meet, and making new friends as well as meeting old ones. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm

*I do not think you can do it that way anymore Norm. Its a pm to Nuke now *

Is it? Isn't education beautiful?! :roll: :wink:

If that's the case, Stew, I apologise forthwith to Dawnwynne and stand corrected.  Who am I to dispute such an authority as yourself, Sir! :roll: :wink: :lol: :lol:

I think the changes might be worth a small thread, don't you? :idea:


----------



## artona

Hi Norm

If my memory serves me correctly Norm it is a recent change.

stew


----------



## dawnwynne

JockandRita said:


> JockandRita said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dawn & Wynne,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Dawn. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> asprn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all Jock...you weren't to know! lol
> 
> Thanks Norm and artona...I think I'll try to PM Nuke and see if I can get it changed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jezport

We will be there from 29/12/09 til 1/01/10.

We will be bringing our Wii so if anyone could bring a projector we could have a giant Wii contest.


----------



## lucy2

Jezport said:


> We will be there from 29/12/09 til 1/10/10.
> 
> We will be bringing our Wii so if anyone could bring a projector we could have a giant Wii contest.


 Thought this rally was for New Year not most of year!!!


----------



## Jezport

lucy2 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there from 29/12/09 til 1/10/10.
> 
> We will be bringing our Wii so if anyone could bring a projector we could have a giant Wii contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this rally was for New Year not most of year!!!
Click to expand...

They told me the site was nice and I may want to stay longer than anticipated :lol:

Typo corrected


----------



## Snelly

What was that Jez... the site is nice?? Dont know who told you that!!?? :lol:

If anything, its a bit wintery


----------



## Jezport

My 13yr old daughter is wondering what is there locally, is there any bus stops nearby, or local towns/villages to visit


----------



## MikeCo

Jezport said:


> My 13yr old daughter is wondering what is there locally, is there any bus stops nearby, or local towns/villages to visit


If you were to use the van to travel in then Cleethorpes is worth a trip with plenty of parking. Lincoln would also be worthwhile but I'm not sure where you would park.

If you wanted to use a bus as far as we know the bus does not go into Rothwell itself. 
There is a bus which goes either to Lincoln or Grimsby but you would have to get up to the A46 at Caistor which is 2-3 mile away from Rothwell.
If Shane or Steve spot this they may be able to offer better advise.


----------



## JockandRita

Jezport said:


> My 13yr old daughter is wondering what is there locally, is there any bus stops nearby, or local towns/villages to visit


Hi Jez,

Thanks for asking the question, as we were wondering that too.

I have just read Mike's reply. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Snelly

I think the number 3? bus goes from Lincoln to Grimsby via Swallow (Cabourne), which is about 2 miles from SVHQ. If you check when the bus is, im more than happy to ferry people to the bus stop and collect later in the day.

Both Grimsby and Lincoln have good shopping!

Freshney Place in Grimsby is a covered over shopping centre and right next to the bus station!

Time Table


----------



## artona

Rothwell is a pub and 50 or so houses and is a ten minute walk. Caistor is the nearest village/town with another pub / a cop op / a spa / a butchers / a hairdressers etc etc and is about 4 miles away.

Fuel is horrendously expensive in Grimsby which is 10 miles away so fill up elsewhere. To demonstrate its was 1.08 last week with S****horpe at 1.03. I do a days work in scunny most weeks just to fill up.

Just outside Caistor I believe you can buy LPG for the tanks

Jock - you will not be leaving Rothwell mate, the clue is the fourth word in this post, the beer is luverly :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Briarose

Hi to those attending this meet. I thought I would post ( I am sure Shane won't mind) and just point out that you might find it difficult to get a mobile phone signal whilst on the site, I kinow we couldn't and Shane did say that that is usual.

So if you need to make any Happy New Year calls, emails etc it might be worth doing them earlier rather than wait until New Years Eve :wink: 

Nette


----------



## JockandRita

artona said:


> Jock - you will not be leaving Rothwell mate, the clue is the fourth word in this post, the beer is luverly :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


Top man Stew. :lol: :lol: :lol:

*Shane*, thanks for the info and the kind offer to ferry to the bus stop, if needed. Top guy too. :thumbright:

*Nette*, thanks too for the info. We'll have to do our New Year's greetings online, via Shane's WiFi. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Snelly

Snellyvision gets free calls to landlines 24/7... so anyone who wants to can use one of the two landlines. We also have free wifi, so those of you on skype can utilise that. Best network in the valley is Vodafone... although it is patchy at the best of times!

As for the pub... need to check on that, as it has been patchy service lately since the new landlord took over. At one point they had run out of beer!

All is not lost though, I think we should start our own bar in SVHQ


----------



## motorhomer2

artona said:


> Rothwell is a pub and 50 or so houses and is a ten minute walk. Caistor is the nearest village/town with another pub / a cop op / a spa / a butchers / a hairdressers etc etc and is about 4 miles away.
> 
> Fuel is horrendously expensive in Grimsby which is 10 miles away so fill up elsewhere. To demonstrate its was 1.08 last week with S****horpe at 1.03. I do a days work in scunny most weeks just to fill up.
> 
> Just outside Caistor I believe you can buy LPG for the tanks
> 
> Jock - you will not be leaving Rothwell mate, the clue is the fourth word in this post, the beer is luverly :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


If only we could get fuel at 1.08 we have to pay 1.12p a litre where we live unless its gone down dramatically in the last few days.

Motorhomer2


----------



## artona

Snelly said:


> All is not lost though, I think we should start our own bar in SVHQ


Is that a licensed one or a free one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

stew


----------



## Snelly

Well if everyone contributes... it will be free (kind of)


----------



## Briarose

> All is not lost though, I think we should start our own bar in SVHQ


 That reminds me of another site not too far away from you Shane :wink: begins with B and second word W :lol: sounds like a good idea though.

What about having a barbeque meet in the Spring (before we get too busy at the shop) sounds like you are all going to have a brilliant NY Eve.


----------



## CPW2007

Jezport said:


> We will be there from 29/12/09 til 1/01/10.
> 
> We will be bringing our Wii so if anyone could bring a projector we could have a giant Wii contest.


Hi Jezport,

I can supply the projector and a portable screen. Let me know what, if any, cables you need to connect the Wii to the projector and I'll see if I can help out there as well. (Arriving midday on 30th - sorry!)

(Now over to the buffet thread to add our contribution to the evenings menu!)  

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jezport

CPW2007 said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there from 29/12/09 til 1/01/10.
> 
> We will be bringing our Wii so if anyone could bring a projector we could have a giant Wii contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jezport,
> 
> I can supply the projector and a portable screen. Let me know what, if any, cables you need to connect the Wii to the projector and I'll see if I can help out there as well. (Arriving midday on 30th - sorry!)
> 
> (Now over to the buffet thread to add our contribution to the evenings menu!)
> 
> Regards
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...

Thats great Chris,
The Wii has 3 phonos that will need to go to the projector


----------



## CPW2007

Ok, update on the projector and screen for the Wii :lol: :lol: 

I've just tested the projector with our Wii and it's hunky dory, singin' and dancin'   I have a 6m twin phono cable extension which I'll bring as well. The projector only uses one of the audio inputs from the Wii and its' internal speaker isn't brill but it works! There is an output audio socket on the projector, the same type as you would find on the back of a PC (but not the phono type!). This socket takes the small jackplug type plug - :? :? So - all in all - I think I've got it pretty much sussed. I have some PC extension speakers at work that I use with my laptop when giving presentations - so I'll nip in tomorrow (finished yesterday for Christmas  ) and pick them up.

Shane - just in case we don't have enough between us, can you supply any extension leads etc?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Jezport

I have an air hockey table I can bring in the garage of my van if anyone likes playing it, I know I do  

It does need mains so would have to have somewhere inside that we can put it.


----------



## CPW2007

Jezport said:


> I have an air hockey table I can bring in the garage of my van if anyone likes playing it, I know I do
> 
> It does need mains so would have to have somewhere inside that we can put it.


   That's you and me sorted then Jez!! :lol: :lol: :wink:

Regards

Chris


----------



## dawnwynne

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately we are not going to be able to make it for New Years Eve, we are still working on our electrics and won't get it done in time.

Hopefully we can make it another time...Have a great time everyone!


----------



## JockandRita

dawnwynne said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Unfortunately we are not going to be able to make it for New Years Eve, we are still working on our electrics and won't get it done in time.
> 
> Hopefully we can make it another time...Have a great time everyone!


Sorry to hear that Dawn, but hope that you can get the electrics sorted out soon.

Take care, and have a Happy New Year, wherever you are at the final hour.

Best regards,

J & R.


----------



## artona

Hi 

dawnwynne I have removed you from the rally in case anyone else wants to jump in. Shame you cannot make it

stew


----------



## dawnwynne

Thanks Stew, hopefully someone can take our place.

Have a Happy New Year everone!


----------



## Snelly

CPW2007 said:


> Shane - just in case we don't have enough between us, can you supply any extension leads etc?


Yes Ive got a few, we should be ok! :lol:


----------



## suedew

We've been to visit the escape today. road to storage still very icy, not sure we will be able to get to the main road. I also need to be back at work for 07:00 1st January, unless i can bribe someone to swap :roll: or get snowed in while there :lol: :lol: 
need to be able to get it back into storage too afterwards. will be watching the forecast with interest.
Sue


----------



## Snelly

UPDATE

Ive got some brilliant activites planned, to run along side the plans we already have. I have been donated a full tombola, including prizes! Ive also picked up bingo balls and cards, so once I buy some prize vouchers, were all set for bingo. We also have a chocolate board (which will no doubt become an alcohol board as the evening progresses) and name cards with donated prizes.

Over the next few days im going to don my marigolds and get some cleaning done.

The plumber was unable to get he heating working in SVHQ, but we do have portable heaters and hot water. We found at bonfire night, we had to turn the heaters off, as SVHQ is very well insulated and got very warm.

As for pitching up, if you are staying for the majority of the rally and dont mind being on grass, i'd appreciate it if you let me know when you arrive. The grass can be driven on, i've driven on it today, but it will not withstand constant driving on... so only go for grass if you don't plan on moving! I will be providing a shuttle service to the bus stop for those of you who wish to travel to Grimsby or Lincoln. We have hardstanding in the form of in front of Artona's studio, beside SVHQ and the car park. If you have them, please bring bread boards/wood/ramps for use on the grass. It is slightly sloped in places and can get sloppy immediately after rain.

Good news people, all the take aways in Caistor are open everyday over new year! I have menu's for everyone. The pizza place will deliver to SVHQ, but the chinese and indian do not offer delivery. Again, if a big group of people fancy take away one night, we will have cars available to go collect.

Please make sure you have your own plates, cups, cutlery and chairs for use in SVHQ... we only have limited cutlery and seating.

Please give your loved ones SVHQ telephone number for emergencies, we will try to have it manned 24/7, maybe I can talk someone into having the cordless phone in their mh overnight?? (Norm :lol. There is also the SV alternative mobile number which I will have on me when im off site.

SVHQ - 01472 258620
SV Mobile - 07788 927806

Really looking forward to it... lets see if we can have a good time bringing in 2010 - see you all soon!


----------



## Jezport

We will be there about lunch time on Tuesday. Its our 1st major trip in our new MH.

We will need hard standing as this van is heavier than our old one.

I have a few mains extensions that I will bring.

Is the site easy to find by its postcode on satnav?


----------



## Snelly

Jezport said:


> Is the site easy to find by its postcode on satnav?


mmm depends on what sat nav! I always point people to this link, it has a really good set of directions/maps you can print out.

http://www.snellyvision.co.uk/store/contact-or-find-us/info_2.html


----------



## Jezport

just had a look on google earth, is it the 2nd left turn after all the buildings that look like greenhouses?


----------



## artona

Hi

The satnavs normally take you to the greenhouses

with the greenhouses on your left continue past the head office of linagrain called Joseph Nickerson . You will then see a large green area on your left and then at the end bear left. As you bear left you will see a long white cottage where we live and then the manor studio. When you see the manor studio you will see on your left a snellyvision sign pointing right. Drive past the manor studio and then immediately turn right. 

As you turn right you will see a low building over to the left. Just follow the line of the barns onto the shingle drive and you have reached snellyvision.

Before you get to the greenhouses your sat nav will have taken you off the lane onto a concrete drive. You will see a snellyvision sign there. Do not let the Private Property, you will be shot if you enter signs put you off :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## Snelly

artona said:


> Do not let the Private Property, you will be shot if you enter signs put you off


A find the new sign a lot more friendlier than the old 'Trespassers will be hung, drawn and quartered' sign... doesn't work though, hasn't managed to keep me out yet


----------



## Jezport

OK it looks like I know where I'm going.

If anyone wants to bring some Wii games to play please do so, we have 2 remotes, we could do with 2 more if 4 people want to play at once.


----------



## Snelly

Jezport said:


> OK it looks like I know where I'm going.
> 
> If anyone wants to bring some Wii games to play please do so, we have 2 remotes, we could do with 2 more if 4 people want to play at once.


We have 2 remotes and some games


----------



## Jezport

Snelly said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK it looks like I know where I'm going.
> 
> If anyone wants to bring some Wii games to play please do so, we have 2 remotes, we could do with 2 more if 4 people want to play at once.
> 
> 
> 
> We have 2 remotes and some games
Click to expand...

Thats great, it should keep some of us amused for a bit


----------



## UncleNorm

> *Thats great, it should keep some of us amused for a bit *


And what will the children do? Hmm...

Well done Shane and StewArtona for the updates. It's saved me a job! A major point is about bringing bread basket bases for driving wheels, or 2" thick boards, or building planks...

We are presuming that everyone carries fire extinguishers, fire blankets, buckets and the like...

We well remember Carsington Water as being wet and we coped with that, so we're happy to give CVManor a try!

AuntieSandra and I will be arriving just after lunch. We have a couple of walks planned, and a couple of quizzes, and a drawing challenge....

We are looking forward to meeting everyone too!


----------



## dawnwynne

Ah....I'm so disappointed we can't make it...sounds like it will be a blast!!! Next time for sure!


----------



## artona

Snelly said:


> UPDATE
> 
> We have hardstanding in the form of in front of Artona's studio, beside SVHQ and the car park.


we can accomodate a couple of medium sized vans outside the studio/cottage from 5pm Friday for the weekend.

The frontage of the property shares the access road with the factory opposite and we get some very big lorries trundle along, Shona was just woken by the air brakes from one  .

There is not that much movement during the week days but they do need access and from 5pm Friday they stop all together and peace returns, the shot below shows how peaceful it is. The snow has now all gone but it still looks beautiful.

The road gently slopes so you will need levelling blocks.

We are looking forward to seeing old friends again and welcoming new ones.

stew


----------



## JockandRita

As usual Stew, a stunning image.  

We can't arrive until lunchtime (ish) on the 31st.  

Jock.


----------



## artona

Thanks Jock.


----------



## domannhal

We should be arriving about 2pm on Wednesday, assuming the weather is kind to us! Look forward to it, see you soon.


----------



## artona

don't suppose anyone is travelling up from Barkingside at all?

stew


----------



## MikeCo

Shane/Stew/Uncle Norm

Just wondering if it's still okay for us to park up on New Years Eve for the one night, we intended popping down early afternoon and then leave Friday morning.
Please advise

Mike & Loueen


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Mike and Loueen! YES, we've had a couple of attendees having to withdraw so come along and take your chances. It looks like it will be a good evening!  :wink: 

Check that you've got bread baskets and chocks, just in case. :wink:


----------



## patp

We intended to arrive on 29th but I went down with a cold on Boxing Day  
As I am asthmatic I do have to nurse a cold more than others might. I have stayed in the warm over the weekend and am glad to say that although it has gone on to my chest it does not seem too bad. I had thought, at one stage, that we may have to cancel altogether  
I am going to try to get some antibiotic cover from the doctor today and all being well will arrive on Wednesday or at the very worst Thursday  

Really looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## Jezport

We have had a dusting of snow in Leeds, and should set off at about 10.30 this morning


----------



## JockandRita

patp said:


> As I am asthmatic I do have to nurse a cold more than others might. I have stayed in the warm over the weekend and am glad to say that although it has gone on to my chest it does not seem too bad. I had thought, at one stage, that we may have to cancel altogether
> I am going to try to get some antibiotic cover from the doctor today and all being well will arrive on Wednesday or at the very worst Thursday
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing you all there.


Hi Pat,

As a fellow asthmatic, I do feel for you, and hope that you are well enough to make the rally.

Best regards :thumbright:

J & R.

P.S. It looks like the incoming weather might be a problem for some of us arriving later in the week. 8O 8O 8O


----------



## alandsue

Hoping to arrive between 15:00 and 16:00 today (hope the battery lasts). Will it be ok to use a dreaded genny at reasonable times ?


----------



## Snelly

Hi people

Genny is fine, but respect others!

SVHQ is a right tip, im on it now!!

See you all soon


----------



## CPW2007

Phew!! That's the father in law returned back home to Derby today! M/home is now packed and more or less ready for the off tomorrow! :roll :roll: Priority has been to ensure that the booze and nibbles etc have been stowed and then clothes etc and "normal" food got loaded last! :lol: :lol: 

Electrical bits and bobs such as video camera, projector, genny (not sure how long our battery will cope either, as this will be our first outing ever in a m/home without hook-up!), genny fuel, leads will be stowed prior to us leaving tomorrow morning. Weather at the mo is wet but it hasn't turned to snow yet - it will be interesting to see what we wake up to tomorrow morning 8O 8O 

Vegetable curry is simmering nicely - cooked to an Asian lady friends' recipe (she has also supplied the various spices in the right quantities as well!).

Oh - and we haven't got any bread baskets, planks etc Shane so you might want to chuck us on a hardstanding when we arrive tomorrow??

See ya all tomorrow - hopefully!!

Regards

Chris

Edited at 1035 p.m. to say that it's snowing like a man possessed here! 8O Should be fun in the morning!! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Snelly

SVHQ is alive with people and activity. If you've been sat wondering whether or not to come join us, please do, there is plenty of room!

At the moment the kids are playing on the wii games console on the big screen and the adults are deciding what they want from the takeaway!


----------



## MikeCo

Shane

We will come down between 1 and 2 tomorrow, it depends how much traffic we meet, 5 miles is a long way especially in a Fiat and there are a lot of tractors around.
Chocolate cakes are now made.
On another note have you any means of testing a 12v Pace box as ours appears to have gone. I will put in back in the van just in case.

Mike & Loueen


----------



## Snelly

MikeCo said:


> Shane
> 
> We will come down between 1 and 2 tomorrow, it depends how much traffic we meet, 5 miles is a long way especially in a Fiat and there are a lot of tractors around.
> Chocolate cakes are now made.
> On another note have you any means of testing a 12v Pace box as ours appears to have gone. I will put in back in the van just in case.
> 
> Mike & Loueen


Yep i'll test box for you. Cake sounds good! :lol:

See you tomorrow, good luck with the journey!


----------



## zack

Shane,
will be arriving approx 1300 providing I can get the O/H moving. What are the weather conditions like there.Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.
Regards Chris


----------



## Snelly

Chris, weather is windy, currently 2.9 degrees Celcius outside, has been raining lightly today.


----------



## Snelly

Well folks, tonights been takeaway and bingo night at the northern new year rally. All I can say is, the balls were loaded! Everytime, 1, 11 and 69 came out!


----------



## patp

Yeah they were loaded and the stakes were high!!!

I am on SVHQ free wifi at 8am. The wind has dropped a little and we are looking forward to another fun filled day in great company!

Chris has brought all the ingredients for a lovely turkey curry. Someone won a bottle of wine last night, chocolate cake on the way.....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CPW2007

Great night last night, I'm sure Shane's balls were "doctored" (bingo of course!) :lol: :lol: Sun is now shining, breakfast is almost ready and then we might take a stroll down the road. Vegetable curry is done and keeping the lid on the pan to stop the m/home smelling like an Indian take-away!

Regards

Chris


----------



## Snelly

mmm, I only just got up, some host I am :lol:

We have breakfast to make, then its back to my new routine of cleaning :wink:


----------



## oxford-wanderer

Hope you all have a great time tonight.

We are in Southsea and getting ready for our party.


Paul 












i


----------



## Polo

A Very Happy, Healthy and Prosperous New Year to one all at Snellyvision. We are still stuck at home as we couldn't get the motorhome out because of the ice and snow, so had to cancel our rally trip with other like minded friends. Anyway, have a good time all of you and if you are driving, travel safely.

Keep well.


----------



## suedew

What can we say? Thanks so much for the warm welcome from everyone. Hope you all enjoy bringing in the New Year in style with like minded people.
The Tesco vouchers will get good use and help us towards those ferry tickets we keep hearing about :lol: 
Loking forward to work tomorrow   
Sorry we are missing the special ceremony tonight. Give our regards to Peter's Lady.
To one and all A HAPPY NEW YEAR
Hope to meet up again soon
Sue (and- fast asleep, tired out - John)


----------



## artona

We have just got in after a great night. Steve is busy doing another firework display, I am sure we should start calling him Guy :lol: :lol: 

Shane continued with pulling out his 69 balls throughout the bingo. Sally did not give birth even though she worked her little socks off, as did Norman and Sandra and co getting everything ready. 

The MHF members proved, once again to be excellent chefs especially Chris with his Indian dishes, very nice they were.

Its been a great new year and with the sounds of things loads of dosh has been raised for the charity fund

Happy New Year everyone

stew


----------



## lucy2

Happy New Year from everybody at the Southsea Rally


----------



## CPW2007

Ugh!! Happy New Year everyone!! The sun is shining here and it looks like we have had a slight dusting of snow sometime between 1 a.m. and when I wandered outside at 8.30 a.m. 8O 

What a cracking evening it was last night! Er - anyone want any chocolate?? :wink: :wink: So much for going on a diet next week!  We thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and the firework display was excellent.

Now for a much needed coffee! :roll: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## artona

Who has got my big soup spoon?????   

stew


----------



## CPW2007

artona said:


> Who has got my big soup spoon?????
> 
> stew


Not me!! :lol: :lol: (Shane didn't put it up for auction last night did he?) :lol: :lol:

Regards

Chris


----------



## patp

Twas in the soup last time I saw it Stew  And very nice, if a little spicy 8O , it was too. Perhaps the spoon melted 8O ?


----------



## Snelly

Last night was very enjoyable and I think we've raised quite a few quid for MHF's chosen charity for 2009. It was nice to be warm and comfortable for once, all previous new year rallies we've spent in a marquee!

No time to wait around as our daughter has decided its now time to make an appearance. Sallys waters went at around 10am this morning just as we were thinking about getting ready to go clean up at SVHQ! Norman said we'll do anything to get out of work :lol: - nothing happening at the minute, but Sal has very sudden and fast labours, so she could take us by suprise any time now.


----------



## artona

Nice lunchtime drinks down at the local today. Sad to see yet another landlord talking about moving on though.

Another party in the room tonight, could get used to this :lol: :lol: 

Thanks for the help in finding the spoon, she is hanging up nicely in the kitchen again  

stew


----------



## Snelly

Glad you found your spoon Stewie... i'll try harder to hide it next time :lol:


----------



## artona

so its true what they were all saying then Shane :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Another good night due to a nice crowd of people. Norman ran a quiz which went down well

stew


----------



## patp

Arrived home safe and sound in snowy Norfolk.

I would like to thank Shane and Sally and Uncle Norm and Aunty Sandra for all their hard work over the course of the rally. 

Chris and I had a lovely time even if the bingo balls were loaded against us :x It was great to meet old friends and new ones :lol: 

Hope Sally is doing ok - do keep us posted


----------



## LadyJ

Happy New Year from the Southern lot to the Northern lot  

Has Sally had the baby yet???


Jacquie


----------



## JockandRita

LadyJ said:


> Happy New Year from the Southern lot to the Northern lot
> 
> Has Sally had the baby yet???
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie & John, and a Happy New Year to you all at the Southern rally.

Rita and I were pitched too far away to pick up Shane's free WiFi signal, and too far into the valley to pick up a mobile signal, and on the wrong side of Stew & Shona's very thick cottage walls to pick up their BT WiFi signal.

Thanks to Stew & Shona for allowing us to pitch outside their front door, on hardstanding.

We are home safely, after driving through blizzard conditions near Spalding.

Our thanks to Shane & Sally and Norman & Sandra for all their efforts to make the rally work, and a big thanks to all others who contributed in many other ways.

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Any news on Sally and the baby yet?


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Happy New Year from the Southern lot to the Northern lot
> 
> Has Sally had the baby yet???
> 
> Jacquie


 many thanks for a good rally got home at 2pm see you at Newark regards chris & gail


----------



## UncleNorm

Reference Sally and baby... Please check into...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-763758.html#763758


----------



## alandsue

Many thanks to Shane, Sally (well done on the birth of your new daughter), UncleNorm and AuntySandra and all the attendees for a very pleasant stay (my falling over the safety cone notwithstanding). Hope to see many of you at other events throughout the year.

Regards

alandsue


----------



## CPW2007

Phew!! We got back about 2.15 p.m. yesterday and haven't stopped 'til now!! 8O We experienced a couple of snow "blizzards" on the way back but thankfully, by the time we got on to the M1 (off the A46), the sun was shining. The rest of yesterday was spent unpacking the m/home, washing, cleaning, draining down etc etc!! Today, out to the local Dunhelm's to buy some new scatter-type rugs for the m/home, visit son and daughter-in-law and now home ready for some dinner and then mental adjustment ready for work tomorrow!   

A big thank you to Shane, Sally and Uncle Norm and Sandra for organising the rally, to all who we met either for the first time or again - we had a great time in great company!

I still remember the pizza from the first evening (it was a bit spicier than anticipated!), the pub visit on the 1st Jan (I do feel sorry for Darren the landlord!) and last but not least - anyone want any chocolate?? 8O 8O :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Once again many thanks to one and all - now my body needs to recover!

Regards

Chris (and Brenda)


----------



## harry

Thank you everyone for making our first rally so enjoyable especially Shane,Norman and families
Hearty congratulations to Shane and Sally on the birth of their daughter.

We, too, had snow blizzards between Huddersfield and Manchester on the M62, on our way home but N lancs and S Cumbria luckily missed it all.

Best wishes Harry (John and Val)


----------



## zoro

A very big thank you to Shane, Sally, Uncle Norm and Sandra for a very 
enjoyable New Year Rally, we had a great time with great company.

Welcome Maisie Anne and congrats to Shane & Sally.

Best wishes 
Steve & Jo


----------



## zack

Just a quick note to say Thank You to Shane, Sally ,Norman and Sandra and all other attendees for making us feel welcome on our first MHF Rally. Hope to see some of you again on another rally.

Regards
Kate and Chris


----------

